# vmware 4 re-config dopo ogni reboot

## bembo

Salve a tutti,

ho il seguente problema: 

se eseguo vmware-config va tutto bene e riesco ad usare tranquillamente vmware. Ma, ogni volta che riavvio il sistema, lo script di vmware in /etc/init.d mi dice che vmware non e' stato installato correttamente e devo ripetere vmware-config. 

Come mai?

----------

## Ginko

A me lo fa quando passo da un kernel ad un altro. Tu usi sempre lo stesso? Con la versione 3 non ti succedeva?

--Gianluca

----------

## cerri

Se non erro succedeva con la versione 3 e non con la 4.

Tuttavia, al cambio di kernel e' normale quell'errore (e' necessaria la compilazione di un modulo).

----------

## bembo

Non ricompilo il kernel e mi da sempre lo stesso problema. Unica cosa che ho notato e' la stringa di identificazione che da il kernel patchato da gentoo (2.4.20-gentoo-r2). Forse e' colpa del kernel patchato?

----------

## cerri

No, a me non lo fa.

----------

## Ginko

 *bembo wrote:*   

> Non ricompilo il kernel e mi da sempre lo stesso problema. Unica cosa che ho notato e' la stringa di identificazione che da il kernel patchato da gentoo (2.4.20-gentoo-r2). Forse e' colpa del kernel patchato?

 

Non credo. Guarda se hai un file /etc/vmware/init.d/not_configured

Lo startup script di vmware verifica se c'e' tale file e nel caso ti mostra il messaggio d'errore.

Magari ti basta rimuoverlo.

--Gianluca

----------

## bembo

Trovato il problema:

Caricavo due volte il modulo vmmon!

Grazie a tutti

----------

